# General > The Literature Network >  Question Regarding Using Quotes

## kiz_paws

Just a quick question -- when I go to reply to something within a thread, I try to use "REPLY WITH QUOTES".
For some crazy reason, I cannot get this to work. So I always use QUICK REPLY and that is ok.
Just wondered why this is the case...
If I could just remember HTML codes... I think that perhaps I have to 


> and then end with


?
Any help would be appreciated.
Kizzo

----------


## tailor STATELY

> Just a quick question -- when I go to reply to something within a thread, I try to use "REPLY WITH QUOTES".
> For some crazy reason, I cannot get this to work. So I always use QUICK REPLY and that is ok.
> Just wondered why this is the case...
> If I could just remember HTML codes... I think that perhaps I have to ?
> Any help would be appreciated.
> Kizzo


Dunno, works for me after going to post and pressing "Reply With Quote button (quote appears in Quick Reply response box)

The coding is (delete the spaces) [ quote ] _message_ [ /quote ]

Hope this works and helps.

Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
tailor STATELY

----------


## kiz_paws

> Dunno, works for me after going to post and pressing "Reply With Quote button (quote appears in Quick Reply response box)
> 
> The coding is (delete the spaces) [ quote ] _message_ [ /quote ]
> 
> Hope this works and helps.
> 
> Ta ! _(short for tarradiddle)_,
> tailor STATELY


OK, I am trying to quote, just to test...

----------


## kiz_paws

SUCCESS!
Thank you so much tailor, you're a gentleman and a scholar!  :Wink:

----------

